# Mädel sucht Allround-Reifen



## michi the 3rd (21. Juni 2012)

Hai Hai!

Ich suche für meine Freundin ein Paar neue Reifen, da sie mit ihren bisherigen Reifen (Kenda Blue Groove) recht unzufrieden ist (rollt nicht sehr gut, teilweise wohl recht schmierig usw.).

Wo ist sie unterwegs? Forststraßen bis Trails, also Schotter bis matschige Trampelpfade, wobei die schmutzigen Wege bisher noch eher die Ausnahme sind. Also auf Schotter bis hin zu halbwegs trockenen, wurzeligen Waldpfädchen sollten die Reifen ein sicheres Fahrgefühl vermitteln. Der Rollwiderstand sollte halt auch recht niedig sein... was verständlich ist.

Das Rad ist ein AM-Fully (Mondraker Factor W) mit Tendenz zum Bergabfahren.

Wenn ihr uns etwas empfehlen könnt, dann wären wir euch sehr dankbar!!!

Liebe Grüße,
Nicole & Michi


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2012)

*Continental - Mountain King II*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

Ich hab momentan als Tourenreifen-Kombination Continental Baron 2.3 vorne und Mountainking 2.4 Protection hinten, beides mit BlackChiliCompound (wichtig, bei Conti Reifen nichts anderes kaufen!).
Bin sehr begeistert von der Kombination. Rollt sehr gut (vergleichbar oder besser wie NobbyNick 2.2 würde ich sagen... ist aber arg lang her, dass ich sowas gefahren bin), und hat dabei sehr guten Grip auch bei matschigen Verhältnissen. Damit geht schon sehr viel mehr als "nur" ein paar wurzelige Waldpfädchen  Würde meinen Einsatz damit eher als "Enduro" klassifizieren. 

Wenn ich das Anforderungsprofil so lese würde 2x Mountainking (momentan ) auch reichen, wenn es noch besser rollen soll könnte auch ein 2.2er her. Bei Bike-Components gibt's ein recht günstiges Set: 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...King-II-ProTection-2er-Set---Schlaeuche-.html
das werde ich mir auch gönnen fürs leichtere Radl und "AM/CC" Einsatz.

edit: da gab's wohl einen, der schneller war mit demselben gedanken


----------



## michi the 3rd (21. Juni 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!!!!

Bin beim Rumstöbern auch auf die Conti-Reifen gestoßen.

Ich glaube, dass wir es mal mit deiner Kombi Scylla probieren:
Vorne:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...tal-Der-Baron-23-2011-180tpi-falt::28284.html
Hinten:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Mountain-King-II-Protection-falt::28278.html

Bin aber schon der Meinung, dass die Reifen 2,3/2,4 breit sein dürfen.

Mal schaun ob noch irgendwo ein Schnäppchen zu ergattern ist.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

LG


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2012)

Den Baron würde ich nicht wollen, der ist für härteste Gangart im Bikepark
 oder Alpen X  und wiegt 850 Gramm 


> Der "kleine Baron" steckt auch eine harte Landung ohne Murren weg, rollt  dabei aber leicht genug, um auch aus eigener Kraft zum Gipfel zu  kommen. Deutlich leichter als sein großer Bruder, vermag er vor allem  Freerider und Enduristen zu begeistern. Genau richtig für die große  Freiheit - hart im Nehmen und mit überragenden Allround-Qualitäten für  den Bikepark und auf großer Tour.


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Den Baron würde ich nicht wollen, der ist für härteste Gangart im Bikepark
> oder Alpen X  und wiegt 850 Gramm



ist das jetzt Ironie?


----------



## 4mate (21. Juni 2012)

Nein, siehe Anforderungsprofil:





michi the 3rd schrieb:


> Wo ist sie unterwegs? Forststraßen bis Trails, also Schotter bis matschige Trampelpfade, wobei die schmutzigen Wege bisher noch eher die Ausnahme sind. Also auf Schotter bis hin zu halbwegs trockenen, wurzeligen Waldpfädchen sollten die Reifen ein sicheres Fahrgefühl vermitteln. Der Rollwiderstand sollte halt auch recht niedig sein... was verständlich ist.


----------



## brcrew (21. Juni 2012)

850g ist meiner meinung nach vollkommen ok..
ich werfe jetzt mal maxxis ardent in den raum! super allrounder!


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein, siehe Anforderungsprofil:



siehe meine antwort darauf 


scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Anforderungsprofil so lese würde 2x Mountainking (momentan ) auch reichen, wenn es noch besser rollen soll könnte auch ein 2.2er her.



meinte ich ja auch, dass es hier keinen Baron braucht.
Aber wenn es ein wenig Extra-Sicherheit vermittelt... warum eigentlich nicht?

Aber "für die härteste Gangart im Bikepark" ist jetzt auch ein klein wenig übertrieben... irgendein Einsatz muss ja noch für den Baron 2.5 übrig bleiben  
Und 850g wiegt der Baron 2.3 auch nicht, sondern um die 750g, entgegen der Herstellerangabe, an mehreren Reifen selbst nachgewogen und auch in der Gewichtedatenbank hier nachzulesen. Und selbst wenn, wäre das so schlimm? Wird niemanden umbringen, einen 850g Reifen durch die Gegend zu treten  (vor allem wenn er wenig Rollwiderstand hat, ich glaub das merkt man mehr als das Gewicht)
Manchmal ist selbst probieren aufschlussreicher als das Internet


----------



## pedax (21. Juni 2012)

michi the 3rd schrieb:


> Wo ist sie unterwegs? Forststraßen bis Trails, also Schotter bis matschige Trampelpfade, wobei die schmutzigen Wege bisher noch eher die Ausnahme sind. Also auf Schotter bis hin zu halbwegs trockenen, wurzeligen Waldpfädchen sollten die Reifen ein sicheres Fahrgefühl vermitteln. Der Rollwiderstand sollte halt auch recht niedig sein... was verständlich ist.
> 
> Das Rad ist ein AM-Fully (Mondraker Factor W) mit Tendenz zum Bergabfahren.



Es kommt immer drauf an was du willst alles in einem wirst du nicht kriegen:
* Conti Race King Supersonic -> guter Grip auf Wurzeln, großen Steinen usw. (zumindest so lang alles trocken ist) -> sehr geringer Rollwiderstand -> hoher Verschleiß -> auf Schotter (speziell auf losem Schotter) absoluter Schort
* ADvantage vorne/Ardent hinten -> guter Grip auch bei Nässe und grobem Schotter -> sehr hoher Rollwiderstand (vergleichbar mit dem Fat Albert) -> geringer Verschleiß
...

diese Liste lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen - man muss sich einfach entscheiden ob man mehr Grip will (und dafür mehr Rollwiderstand in Kauf nimmt) oder ob man weniger Rollwiderstandwill (und dafür weniger Grip, vor allem auf Schotter in Kauf nimmt)


----------



## donei (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Möcht mich auch einmischen.
Vorne MK2 2,4er Hinten XKing 2,4er guter rollwiederstand,gripp ist gut.
Der conti Baron ist den Mädl,s zu schwer,die möchten Bergauf auch fahren,ich weiss daß von meinen Mädl,s. Die Conti reifen natürlich nur mit der Chili-Compound mischung.
Gruß Donei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (21. Juni 2012)

donei schrieb:


> Die Conti reifen natürlich nur mit der Cili-Combound mischung.


Mit Conti bin ich fertig, seit mein Conti Race King Black Chilli Compound nach weniger als 400 km vollkommen verschlissen war (der Reifen war fast vollkommen profillos und teilweise haben sich ganze Gummistücke aus den Reifen gelöst) ...


----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2012)

donei schrieb:


> Der conti Baron ist den Mädl,s zu schwer,die möchten Bergauf auch fahren,ich weiss daß von meinen Mädl,s.



ok, ich nehm's jetzt schlussendlich doch als Ironie und bin raus hier


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Juni 2012)

donei schrieb:


> Der conti Baron ist den Mädl,s zu schwer,die möchten Bergauf auch fahren,ich weiss daß von meinen Mädl,s. Die Conti reifen natürlich nur mit der Chili-Compound mischung.
> Gruß Donei.



Du neigst zu Verallgemeinerungen, oder...kennst sie alle? Ich kenn da eine, die würde Dir die Beine langmachen am Berg....

Guter Reifen für "Forststraßen bis Trails, also Schotter bis matschige Trampelpfade" wäre für mich MK2,4 vorne und X-King 2,4 hinten....wenns mehr grip haben soll, den Baron vorne bzw. +100g in Kauf nehmen!!


----------



## KarinS (22. Juni 2012)

also ich stimme Scylla zu, hab auch vorne den Baron 2.3 und der Reifen
wiegt ca 740g (selbst gewogen). Rollt recht leicht und was soll die Verallgemeinerung das ist nix für Mädels? Bist Du den Reifen schon mal
selbst gefahren? Ansonsten wäre vielleicht die Rubber Queen 2.4 noch was, jedoch ist der Reifen eine andere Gewichtsklasse. Evtl mal die Rubber Queen 2.2 probieren, die habe ich am All Mountain vorne + hinten MK 2.2. 
Die Kombi von Scylla dürfte etwas "grippiger" sein und vom Rollverhalten +
Gewicht auch nicht viel schlechter sein.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Juni 2012)

KarinS schrieb:


> Evtl mal die Rubber Queen 2.2 probieren, die habe ich am All Mountain vorne + hinten MK 2.2.


Genaus so fahr ich es auch, rollt super! Die Rubber Queen baut recht breit im Vergleich zum MK, schätze mal, dass MK 2.4 auch nicht viel breiter ist wie die RQ 2.2.
Verschleiß find ich jetzt nicht sooo ausschlaggebend, wichtiger ist für mich das Fahrverhalten.


----------



## donei (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo.
Auwe,meine Frau hat mich gewahrnt.
Aber mir geht es ja nur um,s Bergauffahren,zwischen 10+25% und daß auf 5-15Kmh länge, ist in den Chiemgauer oder Berchtesgadener bergen keine seltenheit. Zu unserer Clique gehören auch drei Mädl,s,deren Mtb mit nobby nic,2,4er,Rocket Ron2,4er,MK2,2,4er ausgestatet sind. Fat Albert,Conti Baron,Rupper Queen,sind ihnen am Berg vom Rollwiederstand zu schwer.Gut wir sind alle Zw.40+55Jahre jung,daß heisst aber nicht, das ich es Verallgemeinere.
Sven-Kiel,das du ein Mädel kennst die mir die Beine langmacht glaube ich sehr wohl.Aber trotzdem Reiss ich jeden Reifen den berg hoch,daß kannst du mir glauben.
Scylla,komm du auch wieder rein,mensch ich wollte dich nicht verletzen.
Karin,ich hab den zweiten satz Baron falt drauf. 746+754gramm.
Aber der was mich a bisserl versteht glaube ich,ist die Pfadfinderin.
Nicht,s für ungut.
Gruß Toni.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (23. Juni 2012)

donei schrieb:


> Fat Albert,Conti Baron,Rupper Queen,sind ihnen am Berg vom Rollwiederstand zu schwer.



Will den mir unbekannten Damen nicht grundsätzlich absprechen, daß sie unterschiedliche Rollwiderstände "spüren" können. Aber bei... was weiß ich... 6km/h bergauf fällt der kaum ins Gewicht. Da ist eher das Gesamtgewicht entscheidend, das jetzt entgegen der Schwerkraft nach oben gewuchtet werden muß!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Juni 2012)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Will den mir unbekannten Damen nicht grundsätzlich absprechen, daß sie unterschiedliche Rollwiderstände "spüren" können. Aber bei... was weiß ich... 6km/h bergauf fällt der kaum ins Gewicht. Da ist eher das Gesamtgewicht entscheidend!



Stimmt, Gesamtgewicht...wobei gerade bergauf und  ja eben auch die "kleine" Beschleunigung mitgerechnet/mitgefühlt wird, wenn man mal wieder aus niedriger Geschwindigkeit antreten muss. Das verwechselt man/frau gerne mal. 

Sinn macht imho am meisten leichte breite Felge, leichter breiter Reifen und passender Luftdruck.. Ich erleb das übrigens oft, dass bei uns die Mädels in der Gruppe mit zu hohem Luftdruck fahren.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## scylla (23. Juni 2012)

donei schrieb:


> Scylla,komm du auch wieder rein,mensch ich wollte dich nicht verletzen.



hey, ich nehm's doch gar nicht krumm. bei manchen sachen mag ich halt einfach nicht mehr mitdiskutieren, das ist mir irgendwie zu "komisch". 
ich fahr dir auch mit baron 2.5 vorn und minion 42a hinten eine 2000 höhenmeterrunde, wenn's sein muss, und die baron2.3/mk2.4 kombi nenn ich immer spöttisch meine "race-reifchen", weil die abgehen wie lutzi. hab zwar noch keinen gentest gemacht, aber bisher ging ich immer davon aus ein mädchen zu sein . irgendwie kann ich da halt über solche (verallgemeinerten) aussagen wie deine oben nur schmunzeln, aber richtig ernst nehmen kann ich das nicht mehr. 
fahr halt mal mit anderen mädels, ich glaub gibt noch mehr die gerne grip mögen 
nichtsdesto trotz glaub ich ja, dass es leute gibt (männlein wie weiblein), denen der rollwiderstand und das gewicht halt sehr wichtig ist. darum red ich da lieber gar nicht mehr mit, ich würd's ja eh nicht wirklich verstehen. 
also "nix für ungut" zurück 

ansonsten verweise ich auf promontoriums kommentar: je steiler der berg desto egaler der rollwiderstand


----------



## Promontorium (23. Juni 2012)

Scylla - eine Frau, die mich versteht!


----------



## Nieke (23. Juni 2012)

Hello zusammen. 

Fahre momentan den Nobby Nic vorne und den Racing Ralph hinten. Für das was ich fahre, sind beide Reifen Schrott. Ich bin viel im Matsch unterwegs, fahre aber auch Schotter, Wurzeln und Steine. 
Bin zur Zeit mit der Muddy Mary am überlegen. Was haltet ihr von dem Reifen? 

Viele Grüße
Nieke


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Juni 2012)

donei schrieb:


> Aber der was mich a bisserl versteht glaube ich,ist die Pfadfinderin.
> Nicht,s für ungut.
> Gruß Toni.



Ja mei, gleiches Bikerevier, gleiche Altersgruppe.  Und wieso soll ich´s mir schwer machen, wenn ich´s auch leichter haben kann. 

Ich hab auch ne Freundin, der Gewicht wurscht ist, die fährt auch mit nem 15kg Bike 2500hm. Aber die etlich jünger und trainiert 3x soviel. Deswegen haben wir aber trotzdem auf einer gemeinsamen Tour viel Spaß miteinander.


----------



## scylla (23. Juni 2012)

Nieke schrieb:


> Hello zusammen.
> 
> Fahre momentan den Nobby Nic vorne und den Racing Ralph hinten. Für das was ich fahre, sind beide Reifen Schrott. Ich bin viel im Matsch unterwegs, fahre aber auch Schotter, Wurzeln und Steine.
> Bin zur Zeit mit der Muddy Mary am überlegen. Was haltet ihr von dem Reifen?
> ...



auf die gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen: baron 2.3 / mountainking 2.4 
(black chili natürlich)

rollt leichter als 2x muddy mary, ist haltbarer (in hinblick auf "wie weit kann ich die reifen runterfahren bis ich deutlich grip verliere), und gript auf nassen steinen und wurzeln nicht viel schlechter. selbstreinigung im schlamm ist auch gut.


----------



## Nieke (23. Juni 2012)

Danke Scylla 
Werde mich dann mal mit Conti Reifen auseinander setzen. War bis jetzt eher das "Schwalbe-Kind"


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juni 2012)

@ Scylla: Kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen Baron und der Rubber Queen erklären? Ist der Baron deiner Meinung nach nochmal soviel besser? Meine Queen hält zwar sicher noch ewig, zumal am Vorderrad, aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## michi the 3rd (24. Juni 2012)

hey!
hab mich für die kombi von scylla entschieden: die ersten 50m, die mein mädel damit gefahren ist, sind recht positiv ausgefallen... ;-)
mal schaun wie es dann aussieht, wenn wir 2-3-4h unterwegs waren. werd mich dann nochmal melden.
merci und lg,
michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Juni 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Scylla: Kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen Baron und der Rubber Queen erklären? Ist der Baron deiner Meinung nach nochmal soviel besser? Meine Queen hält zwar sicher noch ewig, zumal am Vorderrad, aber man weiß ja nie...



ganz doll viel mehr grip, vor allem wenn's nass und schlammig ist 

(von der breite her gibt sich baron 2.3 und rq 2.2 nicht so viel, seitenstollen sind beim baron "mehr" da und auch seitlich weiter runter gezogen, gummimischung ist angeblich beim baron 2.3 eine nummer weicher)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Info! 
Brauch ich dann für meinen Einsatzzweck nicht wirklich, denn Baatz und Schlamm mag ich eh nicht so, ich fahr in den Bergen nur, wenn´s schön Wetter ist und für die Restfeuchte reicht mir dann meine Kombi.


----------



## Nieke (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mich jetzt erst mal nur für die Muddy Mary in 2.3 entschieden für hinten. Freue mich auf mehr Profil


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2012)

Nieke schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt erst mal nur für die Muddy Mary in 2.3 entschieden für hinten. Freue mich auf mehr Profil



dann würde ich die mary aber nach vorne tun und den nick dafür nach hinten. macht imho mehr sinn den grip vorne zu haben als hinten


----------



## cycophilipp (26. Juni 2012)

pedax schrieb:


> Mit Conti bin ich fertig, seit mein Conti Race King Black Chilli Compound nach weniger als 400 km vollkommen verschlissen war (der Reifen war fast vollkommen profillos und teilweise haben sich ganze Gummistücke aus den Reifen gelöst) ...



keine Ahnung wie es zu solchen Einzelerfahrungen kommt, aber bitte nicht solche als allgemeingültig nehmen. Das ist ein Raceking von dem Du da sprichst, der bei mir dreimal so lang wie ein Racing Ralph hält und dabei doppelt so gut grippt



4mate schrieb:


> Den Baron würde ich nicht wollen, der ist für härteste Gangart im Bikepark
> oder Alpen X  und wiegt 850 Gramm



selbst im Bikepark tut der Mountainking recht gut - wiegt angeblich unter 700 gr in 2,4" mit ProTection (incl. BCC)




michi the 3rd schrieb:


> Bin aber schon der Meinung, dass die Reifen 2,3/2,4 breit sein dürfen.
> 
> Mal schaun ob noch irgendwo ein Schnäppchen zu ergattern ist.


Schnäppchen kann man bei Bike-Components über die "niedrigster Preis"-Garantie bekommen - anderen Link hinschicken und du bekommst nochmals Rabatt



Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ Scylla: Kannst du mir den Unterschied zwischen Baron und der Rubber Queen erklären? Ist der Baron deiner Meinung nach nochmal soviel besser? Meine Queen hält zwar sicher noch ewig, zumal am Vorderrad, aber man weiß ja nie...



Sorry, dass ich das nun mach - "so viel besser" gibts nicht - wenn die Scylla am Tag 2000hm mit den Reifen fahren kann, fährt sie wohl besser - sensibler - als die Masse - so, wie es Deine Freundin wahrscheinlich gar nicht bemerken wird. 



Nieke schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt erst mal nur für die Muddy Mary in 2.3 entschieden für hinten. Freue mich auf mehr Profil





Nieke schrieb:


> Danke Scylla
> Werde mich dann mal mit Conti Reifen auseinander setzen. War bis jetzt eher das "Schwalbe-Kind"



schade, mach nie den Fehler und mische Schwalbe und Conti vorne und hinten zusammen, in meinem Fall war auf einem Leihrad vorne ein Fat Albert drauf und hinten ein Baron. Der Wechsel vorne auf den selben Reifen wie hinten nach 2 Tagen trockener Untergrund (Schotter/Wanderwege) war ein Segen. Für mich nie wieder Schwalbe, allein schon wegen der Triple Compound mit der Gripschicht und dem Trägermaterial, welches keinerlei Grip hat


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> selbst im Bikepark tut der Mountainking recht gut - wiegt angeblich unter 700 gr in 2,4" mit ProTection (incl. BCC)



der zuletzt gekaufte hatte 690g auf der küchenwaage



cycophilipp schrieb:


> Schnäppchen kann man bei Bike-Components über die "niedrigster Preis"-Garantie bekommen - anderen Link hinschicken und du bekommst nochmals Rabat



nun hab ich schon so oft bei bc gekauft, aber da bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen. danke für den tipp 
(wobei bc bei den conti reifen ja eh schon sehr gute preise hat)




cycophilipp schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich das nun mach - "so viel besser" gibts nicht


"viel besser" hängt vor allem immer vom einsatz ab. die höhenmeter hoch tun da in sachen grip nichts zur sache  ich hab die kombi nicht zuletzt daher drauf, weil sie sehr allwettertauglich ist (fahr halt zwangsläufig viel bei schlamm, gibt ja diesen sommer bei uns kaum was anderes ). ich glaub, die pfadfinderin hat das schon richtig verstanden und für sich die schlüsse gezogen


----------



## cycophilipp (26. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> nun hab ich schon so oft bei bc gekauft, aber da bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen. danke für den tipp
> (wobei bc bei den conti reifen ja eh schon sehr gute preise hat)



dann halt Dich fest - den Mountain King II Protection 2,4 hab ich dort für 33,50 Euro bekommen pro Stück - BOC24 hatte 34,90 als bestes Angebot und da ist Bike-Components sogar noch drunter gegangen. HAMMER Preis!!! Und das will ich gar nicht zu weit herumtröten...



scylla schrieb:


> "viel besser" hängt vor allem immer vom einsatz ab. die höhenmeter hoch tun da nichts zur sache  ich hab die kombi nicht zuletzt daher drauf, weil sie sehr allwettertauglich ist (fahr halt zwangsläufig viel bei schlamm, gibt ja diesen sommer bei uns kaum was anderes ). ich glaub, die pfadfinderin hat das schon richtig verstanden und für sich die schlüsse gezogen



ich bin gezwungenermaßen Flachlandfahrer, da merkst du den dicken Schlappen schon sehr deutlich, v.a. wenns auf die 100km+ zugeht... und ich fahr gern im Trockenen - sprich da kennst Du Dich dann besser aus


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2012)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> dann halt Dich fest - den Mountain King II Protection 2,4 hab ich dort für 33,50 Euro bekommen pro Stück - BOC24 hatte 34,90 als bestes Angebot und da ist Bike-Components sogar noch drunter gegangen. HAMMER Preis!!! Und das will ich gar nicht zu weit herumtröten...



das hättest du auch 2 wochen früher sagen dürfen


----------



## cycophilipp (26. Juni 2012)

hast Dich hoffentlich festgehalten? Ja, das Gefühl kenn ich aber auch... andere Schnäppchen kompensieren es wieder, Kopf hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

